# Acpi-evil, what do you think?



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't like acpi because it doesn't let you change irq.

Thinking of changing my hal.

What do you guys think of acpi?

P.S. Evil Vista is also installed. But I just have to have quad sli with dx10. Now I can't use my soundcard.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

rgsgww said:


> ...But I just have to have quad sli with dx10....


You seam like a person who likes to tinker...
Have you tried this... ?

Ive never tried it (been out of the tech loop for a few years (which means decades in reality, lol)), and the Alky Project folded long ago, but maybe its worth a shot if you have the time.

If you do, i would be interested in your results if you felt like sharing.
_


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

iMisspell said:


> You seam like a person who likes to tinker...
> Have you tried this... ?
> 
> Ive never tried it (been out of the tech loop for a few years (which means decades in reality, lol)), and the Alky Project folded long ago, but maybe its worth a shot if you have the time.
> ...



I cant do it right now because I need my computer tomorrow, I will post my results. I am going to at least try to do it by swapping the hal files. If I dont boot then I will just reinstall vista.

Yeah, I looked at that. Only problem is that I still won't be able to use quad sli with my Nvidia 9800gx2s.

My sound card has bad problems in games...it works great in music (I'm playing some right now anyways)

It seems like an irq issue. It would be fun to tinker with it anyways.

--Right now I'm going to load up the vista install cd and try to see if there's more hals--


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

rgsgww said:


> Yeah, I looked at that. Only problem is that I still won't be able to use quad sli with my Nvidia 9800gx2s.


Ohh... i didnt know 4x SLI was something Nvidia skipped on for XP users (thought it was a DX10 issue), beat deal. 
Must be nice to buy vid cards like that :whistling2:


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

iMisspell said:


> Must be nice to buy vid cards like that :whistling2:


Not exactly...

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=33498


----------

